# high country



## New River (Oct 29, 2007)

Nobody on here own one of the new high country bows? Saw them on line and they look pretty nice. Haven't had a chance to shoot one but will soon.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Maybe try this question in the general forum. May get more looks.


----------

